# Happy birthday LPBeier!



## JMediger (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy happy birthday!  I hope your day has been delicious!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, LP!  May you get the cake of your dreams!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, LP.
Thanks again for the cupcake recipe.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy birthday!  And many happy returns of the day.


----------



## chopper (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry I'm late with this. Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday LP!  I hope it was a good one.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday LP


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 5, 2011)

Hope you had a pleasant birthday LP.  Haven't seen you around here lately and have been somewhat concerned.  Hope all is well!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you had a GREAT DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday LP. Sorry I am late.

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Oct 5, 2011)

i am late too, hope your day was a happy one.


----------



## spork (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay, LP!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

the happiest of belated birthdays to you, lp. i hope you and yours, especially your dad, are well and able to celebrate your special day.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope you had a very special day. Happy Birthday.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2011)

Heappy, healthuy birthday.


----------



## licia (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope your birthday is/was a great time...happy and hope you got lots of presents.


----------

